# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK'nın itleri namazla dalga geçiyor !

## ceyda

Şeytandan Allah'a Sığınırım; Kalpleri vardır bununla kavrayıp-anlamazlar, gözleri vardır bununla görmezler, kulakları vardır bununla işitmezler. Bunlar hayvanlar gibidir, hatta daha aşağılıktırlar. İşte bunlar gafil olanlardır. (Araf Suresi, 179)

----------

